# Build date.



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Top left of the sticker in your drivers door jamb. Mine was built January 2014


----------



## Rogator (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for your help. Same date as yours.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

PM Chevy Customer Care to get DD/MM/YYYY plus other info found on your build sheet. Include a good email address as the txt count exceeds PM.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Rogator said:


> Hi. I was was wondering if anyone could tell me where I could find the build date for my 2014 Cruze TD. Thanks for any help.


In the Holden it is on the compliance plate under the hood.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Aussie said:


> In the Holden it is on the compliance plate under the hood.


Haven't seen a compliance plate since my MGA. Isn't it easy to switch them between cars. Say I have a Couple of Cruzes with identical features: Couldn't you switch the plates? I see they have a pop rivet, but those could be drilled out. Are there other ids on the car? We have a VIN number that combines the Body Number, Trim and Model number built into the dash and stickers on various body panels with the VIN printed.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Patman said:


> Haven't seen a compliance plate since my MGA. Isn't it easy to switch them between cars. Say I have a Couple of Cruzes with identical features: Couldn't you switch the plates? I see they have a pop rivet, but those could be drilled out. Are there other ids on the car? We have a VIN number that combines the Body Number, Trim and Model number built into the dash and stickers on various body panels with the VIN printed.


Pull up your passenger floor mat, now pull up the plastic oval thingy. Vin is hidden under that.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Patman said:


> Haven't seen a compliance plate since my MGA. Isn't it easy to switch them between cars. Say I have a Couple of Cruzes with identical features: Couldn't you switch the plates? I see they have a pop rivet, but those could be drilled out. Are there other ids on the car? We have a VIN number that combines the Body Number, Trim and Model number built into the dash and stickers on various body panels with the VIN printed.


The compliance plate gives info like build date paint ID and stuff like that. If you look at the dash through a hole in the black part of the windscreen just under the parked wiper on the passengers side there is a number that I guess is the VIN number. My old 1999 Commodore had the same thing and there were a couple of letters in there that gave the year of manufacture if you new what to look for. The compliance plate just makes it easier to get the exact build date.

View attachment 94561
If the Chevy has this it may be on the drivers side.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> PM Chevy Customer Care to get DD/MM/YYYY plus other info found on your build sheet. Include a good email address as the txt count exceeds PM.


If purchased from a dealership, could also just make a quick call to your dealer, that's what I did  



 Sent with iLove


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

My Dealer is a long distance phone call across State lines. I asked them why they had no 800# and they took it as a complaint. I then stopped doing all Business with them except Pizza, the SM who sold me the CRUZE owns our towns Pizza place. In any rate the plate with the date is easy to locate! (similar to the Rain in Spain falls mainly on the Plain!)


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> My Dealer is a long distance phone call across State lines. I asked them why they had no 800# and they took it as a complaint. I then stopped doing all Business with them except Pizza, the SM who sold me the CRUZE owns our towns Pizza place. In any rate the plate with the date is easy to locate! (similar to the Rain in Spain falls mainly on the Plain!)


What's long distance? Didn't they get rid of that in the early 2000's? I'm kidding but yeah I didn't realize there was anyone left who didn't have nationwide calling standard on their cell phone.


----------

